# CMS Bell Curve



## AuditU

Good morning, 
is there a website where I can get my physician's bell curve compared to the national Medicare averages?

Thanks!
J


----------



## efrohna

AuditU said:


> Good morning,
> is there a website where I can get my physician's bell curve compared to the national Medicare averages?
> 
> Thanks!
> J



I don't know of any website, but there are books.  I use MGMA Coding Profile Sourcebook.  They are quite pricey though.  Good luck.


----------



## LindaEV

You can get the numbers from the CMS website for free. If you can run reports in your office and are handy with an excel spread sheet, you can make up some comparative graphs on your own. I just did this last week.
if you need any help please feel free to email me directly and I will help any way I can...lou2lin@sbcglobal.net

http://www.cms.gov/NonIdentifiableDataFiles/03_PartBNationalSummaryDataFile.asp


----------



## j.berkshire

If you need comparison of E&M services, here is the link to CMS 2008 CY data:  http://www.cms.gov/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/Downloads/EMSpecialty08.pdf?agree=yes&next=Accept

As Linda said above, you can easily make your own excel sheets and create your bell curve from the data related to your specialty.  You will need to total the number of services in each category of E&M and calculate the percentages.


----------



## vimenchaca

*Evaluation and Management (E&M) bell curve*



AuditU said:


> Good morning,
> is there a website where I can get my physician's bell curve compared to the national Medicare averages?
> 
> Thanks!
> J



hi,
here is a website:
http://reimbursementspecialist.com/DocumentationGuidelines.html

happy graphing!


----------



## ellzeycoding

vimenchaca said:


> hi,
> here is a website:
> http://reimbursementspecialist.com/DocumentationGuidelines.html
> 
> happy graphing!




The numbers's on the above site are either severely outdated or incorrect based on current CMS numbers.

The AAPC has a built in tool that is correct with current numbers.

https://www.aapc.com/resources/em_utilization.aspx


----------



## bkisakye

The data in the AAPC's too is based on 2015 data.


----------



## CodingKing

bkisakye said:


> The data in the AAPC's too is based on 2015 data.



The site that was referenced prior to the AAPC site uses 2006 data. The 2016 data is just barely out (maybe 60 days ago?) so 2015 is still pretty current compared to that other source.


----------



## ellzeycoding

The data is sourced from here...

https://www.cms.gov/Research-Statistics-Data-and-Systems/Statistics-Trends-and-Reports/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/MedicareUtilizationforPartB.html


----------

